# Stage 1 Strings staff



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

Stage 1 Strings is now officially accepting applications for staff. 
We are looking for a Staff that shoots everything from 3D, Field, to Indoor, as well as Hunters.
We are looking for well-rounded people to represent the Product and Company in a Professional Manner

Please e-mail me at [email protected] if you would like an application to apply for Stage 1 Strings shooting staff.


Sincerely, 
David Harris
Stage 1 Strings Shooting Staff Coordinator


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Dave... email sent!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Great opportunity here guys and gals!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Msg. sent. thanks


----------



## brokenbone264 (May 10, 2009)

*email sent*

info sent


----------



## KS3DER (Jan 25, 2009)

Email sent David


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

E-mail Sent
Thanks David


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

e-mail sent.
Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

Email sent. I've heard great things about Stage 1 Strings. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

all e-mails that i have recieved so far have been replied to


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

email sent


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

email sent


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

E-mails returned keep them coming


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

*application!*

Email sent


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

*staff shooter spot*

email sent thanks


----------



## russdiggins (Feb 10, 2009)

Request sent


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

Request sent. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

e-mails returned


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

email sent. thanks


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

All E-mails have been responded too. I will be accepting Request for Applications at least thru the end of Oct. so keep them coming.


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

back to the front


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

I have replied to all e-mails except there is one that contacted me from an academy e-mail that the server from this persons e-mail will not let me return the e-mail. Please contact me with another e-mail so I can get you the application you requested.


----------



## jmh0411 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Email Sent*

Email sent and thanks for the quick reply!!!


----------



## Hornhunter! (Feb 8, 2004)

*Send those resumes in guys, Stage 1 Strings is the best stringmaker out there right now!! Great company and a great group of guys!!!! *


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Email sent! A fellow Missourian just a few hours from you on 44.


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

all e-mails replied too


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

back to the front


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

Back to the front.
Will be going thru first batch of resumes that I recieved in the mail this week.


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

MoBuzzCut said:


> Back to the front.
> Will be going thru first batch of resumes that I recieved in the mail this week.


Sounds good David...how are you going to notify those that are selected?


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

We will e-mail and make phone calls to those selected. So hopefully everyone that e-mailed me not only told me their usernames but there real names in the e-mails.


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

I have started contacting some please all bear with me I am contacting each one of you independently. We are accepting applications thru Nov. I am contacting thru e-mail first


----------



## trlcavscout (Jan 30, 2008)

Bump for great strings!


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

E-mail Sent...


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

All e-mails have been responded too


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

This was posted by Jeremy this morning. I have been asked this question about Stage 1 Strings on Pearson bows. Here is the link to the post
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1055928465&postcount=10


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

email sent


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

email sent! thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

When should we here something about the staff?


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

Very soon We are finalizing going thru resumes. I am also still recieving resume and accepting them.


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

Contract started going out today I still have some more to contact for staff.
we are still accepting Resumes for Staff


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Great company to be associated with! :thumbs_up


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Great Team, and Great Folks from the land of herseys chocolate and Stage1 custom strings! Glad to be a part of the 2009/ 2010 FuryX / Stage1 custom Pro Field staff!


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

As soon as we get the contracts back will post The Pro Staff and the Hunting Staff Still have a few more to get out for the Hunting Staff
We are still accepting applications for Field Staff. If you are intersted in Field Staff send an e-mail to [email protected] for and application


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

Takeum said:


> Great Team, and Great Folks from the land of herseys chocolate and Stage1 custom strings! Glad to be a part of the 2009/ 2010 FuryX / Stage1 custom Pro Field staff!


Me Too..........


----------

